# 9x12 baking pans



## louie (Dec 21, 2012)

Often my recipes call for a 9x12 baking pan.  What can i use instead since I don't have one? Also, are they often called a "jelly roll pans"?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Never heard of a 9x12 "jelly roll pan" only 10x15 ones.

How much volume do you need? ie. what depth of a pan? 9x12" by what?

Here is a chart that has the most common size conversions.

Maybe they meant 9x13 by 2 baking pan that isn't quite full?

Better yet post the recipe and i'll bet that half a dozen others will tell you what pan size to use before I wake up and get to post!


* Recipe Calls For*

* Volume*

* Workable Substitutions*

 1 (8-inch) round cake pan

 4 cups

1 (8 x 4)-inch loaf pan, _or_

1 (9-inch) round cake pan, _or_

1 (9-inch) pie plate

 2 (8-inch) round cake pans

 8 cups

2 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pans

1 (9-inch) tube pan

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

1 (10-inch) Bundt pan

1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish

1 (10-inch) springform pan

 1 (9-inch) round cake pan

 6 cups

1 (8-inch) round cake pan

1 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pan

1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish

 2 (9-inch) round cake pans

12 cups

2 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pans

1 (9-inch) tube pan

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

1 (10-inch) Bundt pan

2 (11 x 7-inch) baking dishes

1 (10-inch) springform pan

 1 (10-inch) round cake pan

11 cups

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

1 (9-inch) tube pan

1 (10-inch) springform pan

 2 (10-inch) round cake pans

22 cups

5 (8-inch) round cake pans

3 or 4 (9-inch) round cake pans

2 (10-inch) springform pans

 9-inch tube pan

12 cups

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

1 (10-inch) Bundt pan

 10-inch tube pan

 16 cups

3 (9-inch) round cake pans

2 (10-inch) pie plates

2 (9-inch) deep dish pie plates

4 (8-inch) pie plates

2 (9x5-inch) loaf pans

2 (8-inch) square baking dishes

2 (9-inch) square baking dishes

 10-inch Bundt pan

 12 cups

1 (9x13-inch) baking dish

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

1 (9-inch) tube pan

2 (11x7-inch) baking dishes

1 (10-inch) springform pan

  11 x 7 x 2-inch baking dish

 6 cups

1 (8-inch) square baking dish

1 (9-inch) square baking dish

1 (9-inch) round cake pan

 9 x 13 x 2-inch baking dish

 15 cups

1 (10-inch) Bundt cake pan

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

3 (8-inch) round cake pans

1 (10 x 15-inch) jellyroll pan

 10 x 15 x 1-inch jellyroll pan

 15 cups

1 (10-inch) Bundt pan

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

1 (9 x 13-inch) baking dish

 9 x 5-inch loaf pan

 8 cups

1 (9 x 2-inch) deep dish pie plate

1 (10-inch) pie plate

1 (8-inch) square baking dish

1 (9-inch) square baking dish

 8 x 4-inch loaf pan

 6 cups

1 (8-inch) round cake pan

1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish

 9-inch springform pan

 10 cups

1 (10-inch) round cake pan

1 (10-inch) springform pan

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

 10-inch springform pan

 12 cups

2 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pans

1 (9-inch) tube pan

2 (9-inch) round cake pans

1 (10-inch) Bundt pan

2 (11 x 7-inch) baking dishes

2 (8-inch) round cake pans

 8-inch square baking dish

 8 cups

1 (9 x 2-inch) deep dish pie plate

1 (9 x 5-inch) loaf pan

2 (8-inch) pie plates

 9-inch square baking dish

 8 cups

1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish

1 (9 x 2-inch) deep dish pie plate

1 (9 x 5-inch) loaf pan

2 (8-inch) pie plates


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a great chart, Michael. 

Thanks for posting. I've printed it out to keep for reference.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks!

Hope it helps you as much as it has myself!

I just wish that people would not be so impatient and stick around for a bit... if Louie would post his/her recipe then we could easily (correctly) figure out the volume and then suggest a pan depending on the ingredients.  (high sugar / air volume / structure etc.)


----------

